# just dropping in to give everyon an update



## artart47 (Apr 18, 2019)

Hi my Friends!
haven't be in much lately. just thought I'd let everyone know how I been.
Some of you may remember my post five years ago, about buying the farm house with money from the gold I recovered and refined. I had down payment over half. Well, the 60 months of payments to the seller are done and it's paid off. Proud to say that almost all of it was from the gold and a little silver recovered because of what my Friends on our forum took the time to teach me. It was a hard time for my family and I. What I learned from all of you really helped make things a lot less miserable for us than what destiny had had in store for us. I'll always have a place in my heart for all of you!
I been very busy with a lot of things but, have a pretty good stock pile to start to work on soon. 
Was looking for some kind of hobby suited for a 65yr old to take up. So I spent some time in Florida learning to fly paramotors. Found my new love! and a slightly sprained ankle. tried to post a video from my email but kept getting a "invalid format" message.
Well, take care. and thanks again!
Art edit for spelling error


----------



## anachronism (Apr 19, 2019)

Good to hear that it's going well Art. 8) 8) 

Jon


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 19, 2019)

Glad to hear you've gotten the house paid off Art! Have you also gotten all the work finished?

I don't think the forum software allows direct posting of a video. You can post it on youtube, then include a link.

Dave


----------



## kurtak (Apr 19, 2019)

Hey Art

Good to hear from you & good to hear your are doing well :mrgreen: 8) 8) 

Kurt


----------



## butcher (Apr 19, 2019)

That is great news, Art, You and your family have worked hard to overcome the hard time's that life Has dealt you, and it is impressive to hear that you and your loved ones are being rewarded for your hard work and perseverance.

Thanks for the update, it made my morning brighter to hear about your success.


----------



## Lou (Apr 19, 2019)

Glad to hear the house is paid off, what an accomplishment! Hopefully one day I too can say gold and silver paid off my bills and debts!

Enjoy your hobby and don't forget to stop by every now and then!

All the forums I used to frequent seem to have slown down now...almost like a whole generation of members have grown up, had their questions answered and quests fulfilled.


----------



## Palladium (Apr 19, 2019)

I love success stories! 
Keep up the good work brother!
Looking back we have all been hanging out here over 12 years now. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Smack (Apr 20, 2019)

Very nice Art, glad to hear from you.


----------



## Shark (Apr 20, 2019)

Sorry to have missed your trip, but I am still waiting on some things to clear up. Still it sounds like you had a good time even with a sprained ankle. Maybe next trip we meet up.


----------

